# Tampa Bay Repticon



## Hubbs77 (Mar 29, 2014)

Any vendors or members have any pics of what they might be offering at the upcoming show? Looking to buy my first frogs and I'm dying with anticipation.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a thread about the June Repticon shows in the Southeast subforum of the Regional section. Questions for this show would be best handled in that thread.

You can find it here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/180466-june-repticon-shows.html


----------

